# Balneário Camboriú - Brazil



## Gazzetta (May 11, 2013)

Perfect, a gem of the earth


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada








Photos by Paulo Yuji Takarada


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Morro do Careca by Blog do Papa-Siri, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú - SC por Dircinha -, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneário Camburiu - SC by Ricardo Hassell, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

PAPITOBA


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

vilmaborgesnews.blogspot.com


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Camboriú River by Luciano Rath, on Flickr


----------



## WallyP (Nov 20, 2004)

xrtn, 1 foto por post? tá de sacanagem né. Dá chance pra outras cidades pfv.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

WallyP said:


> xrtn, 1 foto por post? tá de sacanagem né. Dá chance pra outras cidades pfv.


Quem mora em Senegal ou em Bangladesh provavelmente não tera chance de ver um thread com 500 mil fotos por post por não ter internet banda larga..por isso agradeço pelo comentário mas não procede suas observações.


Btw english please.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú 16JAN07.jpg (14) by West Nashville ******, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Balneário Camburiú by Iuri Souza, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thina;
3








Thina;


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Photos by Jeferson Dalfert


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------

